# ELOS Substrates



## LondonDragon (30 Jan 2009)

Has anyone here ever used them???? FAAO (Filipe Oliveira) uses it in all is scapes, just wondering??

Cheers


----------



## beeky (30 Jan 2009)

Never heard of them mate. Are they available in the UK?


----------



## LondonDragon (30 Jan 2009)

beeky said:
			
		

> Never heard of them mate. Are they available in the UK?


Italian company, not sure if they are on sale in the UK but you can get them mailorder from Europe.


----------



## Ray (31 Jan 2009)

Who can you get them from mail order LD?  

Thier catalogue is drool worthy and the small nano reef tanks with the LED lighting are utterly must have, if I ever start again they would be my supplier of choice.  I've never seen any prices mind you.  But Olivera has done a superb discus tank with the substrate.


----------



## Garuf (1 Feb 2009)

The reason you haven't seen the prices is because people faint after seeing them. Those tanks I seem to remember coming in at Â£6,000


----------



## JanOve (2 Feb 2009)

I`ve been using Elos Terra in this http://akvaforum.no/akvarium.cfm?id=9801 nano.
Nice substrate, similar to AS in term of nutritional value I think.
Cost prohibitive though, 85Â£ for a 15l bag. But thats one of the disadvantages of living close to 
the polar circle   No ADA stuff available here in Norway, shipping is too expensive aswell.
Elos got a very good importer in Stavanger which might be helpful if anyone would like to try the brand.


----------

